# Too good for words



## tellner (Mar 12, 2008)

[yt]Ye3ecDYxOkg[/yt]


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 12, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!

Do you think they knew what they were singing about?  They must have, mustn't they?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn it!  Now I have that song playing over and over in my head.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2008)

It's a great song by the Brewer & Shipley. Yeah, I don't think they caught the "one toke over the line" bit at all. Ah well. 
The Brewer & Shipley's  version is better IMO.

*ONE TOKE OVER THE LINE*
Brewer & Shipley


One toke over the line sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

Awaitin' for the train that goes home, sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

Whoooo do you love, I hope it's me
I've bin a changin', as you can plainly see
I felt the joy and I learned about the pain
that my momma said
If I should choose to make a part of me,
surely strike me dead
Now I'm one toke over the line sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line
I'm waitin' for the train that goes home sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

I bin away a country mile,
Now I'm returnin' showin' off a smile
I met all the girls and loved myself a few
Ended by surprise like everything else I've been through
It opened up my eyes and now I'm
One toke over the line sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
Don't you just know I waitin'
for the train that goes home sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

Don't you just know I waitin'
for the train that goes home sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

I want to be 
One toke over the line sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line
Don't you just know I waitin'
for the train that goes home sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over line
One toke, one toke over the line


----------



## tellner (Mar 12, 2008)

You're welcome. I can replace it with another earworm if you'd really like. The cure may not be better than the disease.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Guys, check out the wardrobe on that set.  I'm thinking they were all very familiar with what they were singing about.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2008)

How can you not know what you was signing about.


----------



## tellner (Mar 13, 2008)

How did it get past Lawrence Welk's staff?


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 13, 2008)

OH Man!

Smoke a bowl!  Yes, sweet Mary!

Hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2008)

Wunnerful, Wunnerful!


----------

